# Harlequin Rasbora and shrimps?



## NeverEndingNinja (Jan 4, 2008)

My harlequins don't bother ghost shrimp that much. They don't seem to be interested in eating them, just seeing what they are. Rasboras are voracious little critters though...when it comes to feeding time, you can definitely see the relation to piranhas.


----------



## Rod Hay (Feb 11, 2006)

I, myself, have noticed that my Rummynoses are particularly attentive to me when I approach the tank and they think "Food!" IOW, hungry little buggers! With how much they are in the mid-bottom of the water column I'd be a lot more worried about them and the RCS.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Harlequins won't touch shrimp as long as they are a decent size. If you have decent enough cover for your baby shrimp, you should be in good shape.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

Sweet!!! Harlequins .... here they come. I feel a bit more relaxed about adding them now.

Thank You


----------



## rasetsu (Oct 11, 2007)

No need to worry about Harlequins at all. They never touch my amanos or my cherries (when I had cherries). They usually stay to the top of the tank anyways so shrimp of all kinds in plants and on the ground will be safe.


----------

